# Starups and Businesses in HK



## tlamvip (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey guys --

I am new to this forum. I want to launch my company in HK because I think it has pretty sweet potential. It will be our first move to another country. I would like to know if you guys can help me out by answering a few questions?

Questions about people living in Hong Kong. 

1. Are Hong Kong citizens early adopters of new technology?

2. If I was to develop a mobile app, is it required to have it in English or Chinese?

3. How often do you use location-based app (Google Latitude, Maps, Facebook checkins, etc)?

4. How is the startup scene in Hong Kong and China overall? It it a mini-Silicon Valley or is it still budding?

Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## tlamvip (Apr 16, 2012)

OOPS! What I meant was Startups!


----------



## patsiu (Apr 16, 2012)

*I can answer your question*

1. Are Hong Kong citizens early adopters of new technology?

they tend to follow the trend of new technology, but are limited to ideas * as they only follow the trend of what's new to their social network

2. If I was to develop a mobile app, is it required to have it in English or Chinese?
Yes it will have to be both in English and Chinese since most clients you will be targeting are the locals here

3. How often do you use location-based app (Google Latitude, Maps, Facebook checkins, etc)?
Local people here are not really into the idea of this, they tend to just take a photo and tell people they are at that place or just a slogan to make themselves feel proud of themselves

4. How is the startup scene in Hong Kong and China overall? It it a mini-Silicon Valley or is it still budding?
Hong Kong people would easily hire someone from china to help develop their app due to cheap labour


----------



## tlamvip (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## tlamvip (Apr 16, 2012)

Can you tell me more about what you are working on? I am probably coming in August. Jeez, rent is so pricey in HK for living space.

I am so used to the California 1bedroom 1bathroom condo for a grand. HK is like 1/4th of that for a grand! Yikes!


----------



## tlamvip (Apr 16, 2012)

hahaha nice! My first company in California here was based on education too. We connect students to other professors that can critique their work. 

I will for sure check out your page tomorrow. It's about 3am here in Cali. As far as VIP, I am interested in having a nice time when I am in town.

We are actually designing an application based on user's location and surrounding. Going to see if we can do some market research in HK!

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## patsiu (Apr 16, 2012)

*I can answer your question*

keep in touch  let me know when you arrive hong kong


----------



## matt_nt (May 2, 2012)

*Hk startup scene*

There is a budding startup scene in HK. You should check out StartupsHK, a community of HK entrepreneurs and they meetup regularly. They have an active facebook group as well. Also see BOOTHK, an accelerator and co-working space. 

HK has also hosted several startup weekends with Awesomeship being named global startup weekend champion (a global poll was done). 

Good luck with your venture!


----------



## tlamvip (Apr 16, 2012)

matt_nt said:


> There is a budding startup scene in HK. You should check out StartupsHK, a community of HK entrepreneurs and they meetup regularly. They have an active facebook group as well. Also see BOOTHK, an accelerator and co-working space.
> 
> HK has also hosted several startup weekends with Awesomeship being named global startup weekend champion (a global poll was done).
> 
> Good luck with your venture!


Hello!

Thanks for the tips! I have actually started to look for people to meet. I will try my best to meet everyone that are up to meeting me 

Hope all my ventures are good too! Are you in HK or in Aussie by the way?


----------



## gijose (Apr 5, 2012)

*code and ip*

i have had problems protecting code and databases in mainland china.
if anyone knows of some best practices let me know


----------



## davidhappy (May 17, 2012)

what kind of business do you run? be cautious when you start your biz in Mainland!


----------



## tlamvip (Apr 16, 2012)

Alright peeps - 

I am landing in HK on the 7th of July. HIT ME UP!


----------



## tlamvip (Apr 16, 2012)

patsiu said:


> 1. Are Hong Kong citizens early adopters of new technology?
> 
> they tend to follow the trend of new technology, but are limited to ideas * as they only follow the trend of what's new to their social network
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, I am letting you know I am coming on July 7th or 8th. Can I get your email so we can get in contact?

Let me know! Thanks!


----------

